# First Time for Bacon



## poacherjoe (Jan 24, 2022)

I am going to do my first run on bacon but I need some info ? Costco has 2 types of  pork  to work with and I want to know which is best for making bacon ? Pork belly or pork belly with the rind on ? Also should I buy a pre packaged brine or just mix my own. Now the tough question which pre mix should I get ? I see Brown sugar and  honey and maple are available at most of the online stores.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 24, 2022)

I like the rind.
i haven't used a commercial mix, just Pop's Brine or Bearcarver's Tenderquick dry cure.

Both are excellent.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2022)

I use plain ole belly because that's what is available to me. Haven't used any commercial cures either just tenderquick or cure 1, and have used pop's brine also.

Ryan


----------



## SlowLeadBullets (Jan 24, 2022)

I have been using Disco's dry rub for quite a long time now.  Here it is on YouTube, I couldn't find it here, but it is here somewhere.  .  The AMAZN Smoker is an essential in my mind, although you could get away without it.

I often add additional stuff to his basic rub for different flavors (pepper, coriander, red wine, whatever seems like a good idea)


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 24, 2022)

Rind off is easier to work with, unless you want the rind for some reason; like chicharrones, or dog treats.


----------



## littleboss (Feb 17, 2022)

SlowLeadBullets said:


> I have been using Disco's dry rub for quite a long time now.  Here it is on YouTube, I couldn't find it here, but it is here somewhere.  .  The AMAZN Smoker is an essential in my mind, although you could get away without it.
> 
> I often add additional stuff to his basic rub for different flavors (pepper, coriander, red wine, whatever seems like a good idea)




Thanks for the video man, makes it so easy to see.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 8, 2022)

Here's the bacon rinsed off and refrigerated overnight going into the smoker with a nice pellicle


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2022)

Gonna be tasty. Nice choice on the camo cast. How's your scooter working out? Lol


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 8, 2022)

I was pissed off when I found out they didn't have " Realtree Camo" but I guess woodland ain't so bad ! Now that little scooter is bad ass. The kids on the block don't stand a chance against me now.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 8, 2022)

Yup, waiting for the final. Should be good, but what cure did you end up using?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup, waiting for the final. Should be good, but what cure did you end up using?


Been talking to Joe on the phone this week. He stuck with what he started with but is gonna weight everything next time


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 8, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Been talking to Joe on the phone this week. He stuck with what he started with but is gonna weight everything next time


I have no clue what his original plan was, but if you are helping him, I’m sure he will be fine.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2022)

You commented all over it lol. 





						First time bacon
					

Okay Jake got the fire going in me so here's my  questions . I bought a pork belly with the rind on it and I skinned it so now I have  15 pounds of meat that I cut into 6 chunks. I used 1 cup of maple syrup and 1/2 cup each on brown sugar and Kosher salt with 2 tablespoons of cure and BP. This...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2022)

He just started this post in the wrong thread


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 8, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> He just started this post in the wrong thread


Yes, scatter brain on that and yes it goes deeper even, lots on my plate. Thanks Jake.


----------



## DougE (Jun 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yes, scatter brain on that and yes it goes deeper even, lots on my plate. Thanks Jake.


Welcome to getting older. I can remember stuff from 20-30 years ago, but ask me what you said 5 minutes ago, and I'm lost lol


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jun 9, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> I am going to do my first run on bacon but I need some info ? Costco has 2 types of  pork  to work with and I want to know which is best for making bacon ? Pork belly or pork belly with the rind on ? Also should I buy a pre packaged brine or just mix my own. Now the tough question which pre mix should I get ? I see Brown sugar and  honey and maple are available at most of the online stores.


I do rind off - I get mine at BJ's and love doing a peppered bacon cure.  I just put one in the fridge last night, so by next weekend, it should be ready to smoke.

This is based on a 5lb. belly, and other than the Prague, I do vary some of the ingredients.  I tend to add more pepper and pepper flakes because I love the taste.  And if you like a less salty variety cut back on the Kosher salt.  I'll add more pepper when I smoke it of course :)  Everything gets mixed together to a pasty consistency, in the large ziploc bag and massaged on all sides.  I'll flip and massage daily until it's ready to come out.

1 teaspoons Prague Powder #1
5 Tablespoons coarse Kosher salt
5 Tablespoons brown sugar
3 Tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon maple syrup
3 Tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon cracked black pepper
1 ½ teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 9, 2022)

Here's the finished product. It turned out just fine and I can make adjustments if I so choose to do this again but I will try a few different recipe's in the future and get it right where I like it best. Thank's for all the help and advice


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 9, 2022)

I used to remove the rind before slicing. Then one time i forgot and realized when i took it out of the freezer for slicing. I thought....how bad can it be and sliced with rind on. I usually slice very thin1.5-2.5 on my slicer. Texture was great, crunch, added smoke flavour from the rind. Never went back.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 9, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Here's the finished product. It turned out just fine and I can make adjustments if I so choose to do this again but I will try a few different recipe's in the future and get it right where I like it best. Thank's for all the help and advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm lookin good!

What I like about 145F bacon is that you can eat it as you slice it and right out of the vac seal packs.  Honestly, most of my bacon never hits a skillet hahhaha.  Bacon cold cuts!!! :D


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 10, 2022)

This bacon tastes pretty darn good to me !!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 10, 2022)

Congrats on  your first bacon! Looks absolutely nice and delicious! Well done!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 11, 2022)

S


poacherjoe said:


> This bacon tastes pretty darn good to me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 11, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> S
> 
> Sure does!


Hey Bill I am looking for a slicer for the bacon and I saw that you own a Chef's choice 610 . Does it work good for bacon and what size chunk will it slice?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 11, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Hey Bill I am looking for a slicer for the bacon and I saw that you own a Chef's choice 610 . Does it work good for bacon and what size chunk will it slice?


works great.  As far as the length of the slab it can handle, my guess is approx. 12 inches. Longer slabs I cut in half.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Hey Bill I am looking for a slicer for the bacon and I saw that you own a Chef's choice 610 . Does it work good for bacon and what size chunk will it slice?


I rock a chef's choice 615 and it does great for bacon and everything else I've thrown at it.  It's the upgrade to the 610 if you need a couple of options.


----------

